# Blocklayer and price per block



## walshey (28 May 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
I am soon to start a self build, somthing I am really looking foward to, I know there will be good days and bad days, but I'm hoping it will be all worth it in the end. 

I am planning on building a 2600sqft bungalow, and am currently trying to get some prices, I am building in County Cork. 

Can anyone tell me the average rate a blocklayer charges per block, and how much the blocks per 1000 will cost to buy, basically I'm tryng to work out how much per block it's going to cost including blocklayer + price of block. 
I am after getting two prices so far from two different blocklayers, taking both their figures it looks like it will be an average of 8500 blocks to build the house..... One guy was charging 13600 inc VAT and the other guy was coming in at 14000 inc VAT. Does this sound like a reasonable figure ???

Any info would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## Leo (28 May 2007)

There are a few threads on this topic already if you use the search facility.
Leo


----------



## walshey (28 May 2007)

Thanks for the info Leo;
Yes I did search some of the threads, but alot of the info is outdated at this stage, I am tryig to get a rough figure that blocklayers ar charging at this point in time and how much 8000/9000 blocks will cost to buy ,


----------



## Jolly Man (28 May 2007)

Seema like a reasonable enough price, €13,600 les vat gives you €10,744 divided by your estimated 8,500 blocks give you an average price of €1.24/Block which is in and around the going rate. To purchase the blocks you would be looking at about 40 cent each another €3,500 also your sand cement Plas wall ties insulation and L blocks will have to be provided.


----------



## walshey (28 May 2007)

Thanks Jolly Man, 
40cent a block, I had imagined they were about 60/70 cent a block, 40cent sounds really good, yes I must also factor in the sand cement plas etc, any rough figure how much that would cost ??


----------



## DACMAN (28 May 2007)

Walshy,
Cost Per Block is circa €750 per 1000 from Roadstone - call to confirm yourself-  Blocklayers & plasterers  are  looking for work  at the moment (location Limerick) - 80c Per block (incl labourer) is the lowest quote I can confirm.


----------



## walshey (28 May 2007)

80cent per block is a steel Dacman, have you seen the guys work, any chance you could pass me on some details, it would be intertesting to get a quaote if nothing else


----------



## DACMAN (28 May 2007)

Walshy,
I'll PM the guy's name to you - I've not seen his work but he's been in the game a long time.


----------



## walshey (28 May 2007)

Cheers Dacman


----------



## hanorac (30 May 2007)

Standard blocks down our way are about €505 per 1000, the 12 inch ones which i used or the deadwork were about €850/1000. Thats the Waterford/Cork. Builder is 1.20 / block, some could be got for 1.05.


----------



## lfcjfc (30 May 2007)

Building in the West. Blocklayer €1.20 ex VAT per block after much negotiation. As house has a lot of opes, agreed that would only pay for actually blocks laid. Blocks themselves about €555 per 1000. Sand, cement, ties etc all add up too so dont disregard completely.


----------



## ludermor (5 Jun 2007)

just note that roadstone prices vary hugely from store to store and even from rep to rep. shop around for everything


----------



## Roundy# (6 Jun 2007)

Roadstone in waterford last year 49c a block + VAT.......it is always increasing slightly. My blocklayer worked out at €1.05 a block.

Just remember that blocklayers will price blockwork by including all opes ie. all windows and doors, and they will square off gable ends as well.


----------

